# Auto-mount msdosfs usb in MATE



## vadimkolchev (May 23, 2017)

Hello,

Followed the handbook for automount but cannot figure out how to do it. When I insert USB into port, my MATE complains about "cannot obtain /media/.mtab-lock". However, I don't have .mtab-lock under /media, just EFI folder. 

I can mount the USB manually as root. 

Could anyone please help me with this?


----------



## tingo (May 25, 2017)

It could be a permissions issue. Does your user have write rights on /media?


----------

